# S/O What is your car seat sequence for your DC?



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought it might be helpful for people new to buying car seats to see what other people have used for their children as they grew, and the different possibilities for seats.

DD: Started out in a Graco Snugride, when she outgrew it she moved into a Cosco Alpha Omega Elite RF, then FF. When her brother needed the AOE she moved into a Graco Nautilus. We use the Nauti as a harnessed seat right now, and plan to use it as a booster when she is older. (Disclaimer- this isn't the safest sequence because we turned DD forward facing earlier than recommended by CPST's. Long story basically involving lack of information and limited finances.)

DS: Started in a Graco Snugride, then moved into the AOE. He has just moved into a new Radian 65SL where he will stay RF-ing until he its 40 lb, the FF harnessed. Then we'll buy him a new booster, or use his sister's Nautilus if she's ready to be boosterless by then. (He could have stayed in the AOE longer, but I don't like that seat and took advantage of a sale to get the Radian for longer RF-ing.)

Knowing what I know now about car seats, if I had to do it all over I'd have gotten a Radian right from the start for DD, and used it until she was ready for a booster, then a Graco MyRide for DS and moved him to the Radian when DD went into a booster. It's the combination that would have allowed both to RF the longest in our small car, and involves buying the least number of seats. If I had a big car, I'd get a Radian for each.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

DD: Started out in an Evenflo Aura, when she outgrew it she moved into a Cosco Alpha Omega Elite RF, but she didn't like it so we moved to a Comfortsport (rethinking that right now). I just found a True Fit on super clearance and she is going to pop into that. It harnesses to 65lbs so this might be the last one







.

Oh forgot to add that she briefly used a Cosco scenera as a backup and vacation seat.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, my kiddos had less options and I've had to buy a few seats per each to keep them safe, but I'll share what I did and what I would do now.

Ds1 started out in an Evenflo Portabout (would NEVER use that brand of infant seat again) and outgrew it around 3 months old. He then moved to the old Evenflo Triumph seat, which he outgrew rearfacing before a year. Seeing that he was about to outgrow it rfing, we bought him a Britax Marathon on clearance. At the time it was pretty much the only convertible that had a tall shell and harnessed past 40lbs (other than the other Britax models, of course). He used that until his little brother was ready to go into a convertible and then we handed that down and bought him a Radian since it had a higher harness height. We later bought a Nautilus for dh's car that he used there as well. Now, he's in a turbobooster.

Ds2 started out in a hand me down Graco Snugride which he outgrew before 3 months. We then put him in the Marathon we had bought for ds1. When we decided to move seats to dh's car, we put him in the Radian (rfing) that had been ds1's. Then, he got really close to outgrowing that rfing by weight (I have a 33lb model) and we had recline issues with it in my van, so we bought a Complete Air.

Dd started in a SafeSeat1 that I got on clearance after the SR32s were out. In May, when I'm giving that seat to my sister to use with my new neice or nephew, I'm moving dd to the radian which I bought a new cover for. She'll stay rfing in that until she either outgrows it, it had recline issues as she gets taller/heavier, or if I need the extra harness height for ds2. If any of those happen, she'll move to the CA.

At some point, when ds2 is old/mature enough for a booster we'll probably hand down the TB to him and buy a backless for ds1 since he'll probably be at least 8 by then. I figure we'll have to buy a new booster for dd when she gets to booster age.

Now, going on seats we have today, I would do one of the following combinations:

Infant Bucket/Complete Air/Booster
True Fit/Booster
Radian/Booster
Scenera/Nautilus
MyRide/Booster(hopefully) or Nautilus


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

DD3--Chicco Keyfit from birth to about 9 months, Marathon RF to about 18 mos. (didn't know about ERF, thought I was doing great RF to that age!), Marathon FF (current seat) getting ready to move her to our new Radian XT that is on the way! We may try RF her, but probably FF since she is over 3 and has been FF for so long.

DD4--Chicco Keyfit from birth to about 7 months (she still fits in it at 1 year, and my mom uses it on the rare occasion she takes DD4 anywhere), Roundabout RF (current seat, about to outgrow it RF by height), about to go into DD3's Marathon RF.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, I wasn't always a carseat geek and I didn't know about ERF'ing until DS was 2, so I wouldn't recommend this set-up. LOL

-DS started out in a Graco Snugride.
-At 15mo, he had surgery and had to wear a spica cast. We ran out and bought a Cosco combo seat because it was the only thing that he would come close to fitting in. After he came out of the cast, we just left him in the combo because he was "close enough" to 20lbs.








-Around the time he turned 2, we learned about ERF'ing. I couldn't figure out why our seat wouldn't fit RF'ing so I came here and did some research and figured out that we had a combo seat.







I tried him in his SR again to see if we could use it until we got a convertible, but he had just outgrown it. So that week, we went out and got a Cosco Scenera (his dad and I were recently split at the time so I was BROKE).
-Around February last year, I decided to get him a new seat. For the longest time, I was certain I wanted a Marathon, but by the time I was able to get another seat, there were more options out there. So I did some research and decided on the True Fit. I wound up pre-ordering a True Fit Premier and after months of waiting, we got it last summer.









If I had to do it all over again now, with a new baby, I'd skip the infant seat altogether and pass the TFP down to the baby (love the removable headrest for newbies) and get DS a Radian XTSL. He's very small for his age, so he is still RF'ing. I probably have another 2-3 years before I even start thinking about boosters, considering his size. At this rate, he could easily stay RF'ing until 6+ and harnessed until 10+.









My nephew...
-Started out in an infant seat that my sister's ILs bought last minute.
-Loaned DS's SR to my sister and then he stayed in that for a while.
-Cosco Scenera
-Waiting on a Radian XTSL because he's only 2 and about to outgrow the Scenera RF'ing.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

DD started out in a snugride and we moved her to a BLVD at 9 months. She hadn't outgrown the snugride yet but was getting close and seemed uncomfortable in it. We got the BLVD because at the time it was the best seat on the market (2003). She RF'ed in the BLVD until this June when she was 3 years 3 months old and hit the 33 lb RFing limit. She is now FFing in the BLVD and will stay there until she outgrows it (probably around age 5 or 6 she's a peanut) and then we'll put her in a booster.
DD2 (due in April) will go into the same snugride. When she outgrows that we will mostly likely get her a Radian XTSL where she will RF until she outgrows the seat RFing or turns 4 years old. If for whatever reason the radian doesn't work for us we'll go with either a truefit, complete air, or my ride.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

Let's see ... I bought a Baby Trend Flex Loc for my first seat, because of Consumer Reports. Had no problems with it, moved DD into a RF Roundabout at 8 months. Again, thank you Consumer Reports, it would have been nice had I realized how stinking tiny that seat is. I learned about ERF and bought a Marathon at 15 months because she was too big for the RA.

I am now waiting for UPS to deliver my Radian. I didn't get one after the RA because I'm worried it won't fit in my car, but seeing as DD is now 32 pounds, I don't have much of a choice.

Yes, if I'd done it all again I would go infant seat (cold weather here) to Radian.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Maxi Cosi Cabrio intant seat for the first few months. Then a Britax Hi-Way rear facing seat until age 4+ for both kids. My older son, almost 6 now, also sometimes ride RF in a Britax Multi Tech. Normally he uses a forward facing Britax Kid Plus which is similar to the older Britax Monarch.

Hi-Way is RF 0-55 lbs and is a great seat. Multi Tech is also RF to 55 lbs but has a far taller seat shell which means RF until age 5 is easy. Also a very popular seat. This seat can also be used forward facing as a HBB later on.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

DD (now 5 1/2), rear facing in britax first class until 2, then forward facing and harnessed in a britax evolva until 5+, now using the evolva as a booster

DS, rear facing in the first class until he reached the weight limit at about 18 months, now FF in the same seat.

Looking back I wish we had got an infant seat for DD, since she was so tiny (5lb). However the couple we tried did not fit the car nearly as well as the first class and only had 3 point harnesses so we skipped them.

It would have been nice to keep DS rear facing longer but seats with higher weights are difficult to find and VERY expensive here in the UK (and I only found out about them a couple of months ago anyway)

Otherwise I am happy with our seats, we may get a booster for DD in the sales and move DS to the evolva as it's easier for him to climb into himself.


----------



## KatWozBlue (Dec 21, 2009)

with my son and daughter they started out in the graco snugride. Then my son went into a seat that I can't remember its name, but eventually he was in a Britax Marathon until he was 5 and then he went into a graco booster (with back) and it will go backless when its time.

My daughter went from the snugride straight into the britax seat and she'll stay there until she's too tall around 5 or so. Then into the same booster since it has worked out well. My daughter ended up liking the britax much more as an infant so we only used the snugride for a few weeks.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

My DD rode in a Snugride from birth to about 4 months, when she was nearing the height limit and very unhappy in the car. I got her a TrueFit then, and she seemed happier with it. She's 19 months now and RF in the TrueFit still. She also rides occasionally in a Scenera (in our second vehicle or for travel) though she may have outgrown that heightwise for RF (it's been a few months).

We're TTC#2, and when we do, we'll pass down the TrueFit and get DD a Radian or a Complete Air for the 40-45lb weight limit. When she outgrows that RF, she'll ride in the TrueFit FF, likely until she is old enough for a booster, and pass the new seat down the #2 for the higher RF limit.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are the carseats my 7yo has had:
-Graco Snugride
-some sort of shield convertible (eek!) FFing at 14 mos./20 lbs. (eek!)
-Cosco Apex
-Britax Husky (gave the Apex to his dad)
-Fisher Price Safe Voyage booster (at 6.5)

My 4yo has had:
-hand-me-down Snugride
-Cosco Scenera RFing until 18 mos.
-SK Radian 65 RFing until 2.5 (33 lb. limit) currently FFing

For our new babe, I'm debating between another Radian and the Complete Air (and have my 4yo use the CA while the baby uses the Radian at first). Then we'll go straight to a booster at 5ish.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

DD1 started in a graco infant seat then into a costco alpha omega then into a TBB. This was not a safe sequence but I didn't know about ERF all those years ago ( did anyone?). She is still in a LBB because she doesnt pass the 5 step test.
DS started in a graco snugride then went into a evenflo truimph advanced RFing then when DD2 needed a new seat she got brothers EFTA and I got him a True fit. which he is still rfing in.
DD2 started in brothers graco snugride and then went into the EFTA and is currently in it rfing.
disclaimer; The graco from DD1 is not the same I used for the 2 little ones.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

My oldest turns 7 this week, we've had many a seat over the years.

DD1 started out in a Snugride, went to a Marathon at 4 months. Rode in the MA until getting moved to a Regent at 4.5 years of age. She still rides in it in my SUV, she has a Recaro Start in DH's car, a Parkway in my mom's, and then I keep a Turboboostor in my SUV for friends to ride with us and for her to ride with friends in. People pick her up and take her places all the time, hence the need for many boosters.

DD2 rode in Companion until 5 months when I switched her to DD1's old Marathon. That Marathon is expired so now she rides in an Recaro Signo in my car and recaro Como in Dh's.

DS got a Chicco Keyfit 30, he is 8 months old and still has lots of room. I'll probably keep him in it until 1 and then move him to the Como and put DD2 in a truefit I keep in my garage for when I have extra kids.

We have many seats and I don't suggest that for everyone but I haul around a lot of extra children. My children also ride frequently with others so I keep extra seats so we don't have to reinstall all the time.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS started out in a Graco Snugride as he was born the end of Jan and it get's really cold here so I wanted a seat I could put him in inside and then take to the car. I used a fleece shower cap style cover on it and he never had to wear anything more then a sweater in the seat. I hate buckets and find them really hard to lug around however.

Went into a SK Radian Premier at 4 mons when he out grew the SR in length. We are in Canada so at the time the highest RF weight limit was 30 lbs.

Went into a Safety 1st Enspira at 14 mons when he out grew the SK radian RF. I hated this seat but it was the only 35 lb (at the time the highest RF weight available) that I could afford. We had an accident about a month after getting this seat and I was so happy that I had spent the money to keep DS RF for another 5 lbs. Our insurance replaced our seat and allowed us to pick a comparable seat so I picked a True Fit.

Went into the TF at 15 mons and stayed in it until the Radian XT with a 45 lb RF limit came out in Canada in late December. DS weighed 33 lbs dressed and had been at that weight for 6 mons so I was afraid that he would have a growth spurt and outgrow the TF and he is only 23 mons so I was not ready to turn him FF. I am hoping that the Radian is our last harnessed seat until DS can go into a HBB. His growth has really slowed now that he is mobile. He was 29 lbs at 12 mons old and is only 33 now at 23 mons.

If I had to do it again now with the same baby but with the seats available now I would still use a bucket for the first few months and then buy the Radian XT once winter was done. If he was born between Apr-Nov then I would have just done the Radian XT from the beginning (DS was 9 lbs 12 oz and 22" at birth) If he was a smaller baby then I would go with the TF from the beginning as it has the removable head rest for getting a good recline and also a really nice infant insert for when they are newborns. It RF till 35 lbs and it FF with a 5 point to 65 lbs and has a tall shell.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

When DS was born, I didn't not understand the "fuss" about car seats.

We used two buckets when he was little. An Evenflo Embrace that was third hand and I KNEW had been in a fender bender







, and another Evenflo seat with a 3 point harness.

We couldn't get the Embrace in our car because I didn't realize that the seatbelt locked







, so my FIL used a cargo strap to hold it down in the car. I knew that wasn't right, but DS was a day old at that point and we needed to go to the doctor.

When DS was about two months, I started reading on the this board, and bought a Cosco Scenera. And installed it incorrectly. (FF belt path.) Got that fixed, and FINALLY DS was safe.

A year later, when the TF came out in Canada, I bought one for the 35lb rf'ing limit (and am still glad I bought it, even though it really crunched our budget. DS would have had to go FF'ing before his 2nd birthday otherwise.)

I love the TF for the built in lockoffs. Most of the vehicles I install in (ours primarily, but the Grandparents and a couple of rentals) do not have LATCH/UAS, and they make it SO easy to install.

We are TTC#2, and next baby will start in a SAFE borrowed Graco Snugride. I don't know what convertible we will move to after that, it will depend on our budget and whether or not DS is FF at that point.


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

Well, my oldest's progression is of no use to anyone. She'll be a 11 in a couple of weeks.

She went from a bucket (don't remember which one!) to a Century 2000STE which I HATED but got as a shower gift, to a Britax Roundabout when the Century seat was in a fender bender, I think? From a Roundabout, she moved to a Graco Cargo and then a Graco Turbobooster. She occasionally uses the turbo's bottom now, but usually fits in vehicle seat belts.

My 7 year old went from a Fisher Price Safe Embrace infant seat to the Roundabout, Cargo, Turbo and Compass boosters.

Somewhere along the line, the Roundabout was in another fender bender and replaced, I think? It didn't expire until dd3 was about 2, I think?

DD3 (4.5 years old) went from the FPSE (which expired when she was maybe 6 months old?) to the Roundabout to a Graco Safeseat Step 2 (which was in a fender bender... sheesh, we've never been in any serious accidents, but lots of minor ones that led to free replacement through our insurance company) to a Nautilus and Cargo. The Cargos expired, so now she rides in Nautiluses (harnessed) in both cars.

I'm looking for a good deal on a TrueFit for DS due in March.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Lina's in a Evenflo Triumph Advanced. When she out grows it (or if it ends up being annoying FF) we'll probably get a Nautilus.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Well with out first..
Graco snug ride
graco century (??? I think that was the name??)
and
evenflo trumph
Radian 65
currently in Gracco Turbo booster at 7 years and around 60lbs..

Baby on the way..
Graco snug ride 35 will remain in that untill outgrown or untill there is a need to get another then hopefull a convertable that will fit our child car and everything we need and will take out child to a proper weight while being safely harnessed ect.. At the time I'll take her and see what fits best..

Deanna


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

wow. with my oldest (nearly 14 yr old) it was an infant bucket, then on to a FF overhead shield seat at 20lbs (@ 9 months)







then a shield/belt combo booster at 3 yrs. (although that booster saved his life in a really bad wreck when he was nearly 5) my how times have changed...

My youngest is in a chicco KF22 and weighs appx. 15 lbs at nearly 6 months. I'm researching seats now to get her so we can keep her RF as long as possible .


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

My DD is 2yo.

She started in a Britax Companion. She stayed in that for 8 months until a few pounds before the weight limit.

Then around 8/9 months I moved her into a Britax Boulevard. She is currently 28lbs and 33 inches and still rear facing.

I don't anticipate getting her a new seat for several years (her Boulevard is only just now 1yo) since she can FF until 65lbs. I hope that she continues to stay comfortably below the RF limit of 35lbs for a long while too.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

DS (now 7): Evenflo bucket of some sort (forget what it was called) till age 1 and 22 lb (did not know about ERF back then)
Britax Marathon FF from ages 1 to 5.75 when he got too tall for the top straps (starting at age 4.5 he sometimes would ride in a high back Graco Turbobooster if going somewhere with daddy
Graco Turbobooster (high back) from 5.75 to now full time

DD (now 4): same Evenflo bucket her brother used till age 1 and 16.5 lb
Britax Decathlon RF from ages 1 to 4.25 (still has not hit weight or height limits, but she is over 4, and we get a better 3 across fit with her FF)
Britax Decathlon FF now till it expires in 2 more years, then I will probably get her a girly Graco Turbobooster (she'll be about 6.5)

new baby: will start in a Graco Snugride bucket that we got from a trusted friend when her baby outgrew it (so we know it has not been in an accident), and then later I am thinking of getting her a Radian of some sort (not sure which one yet)


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

My son started in the Graco Safeseat and outgrew it by height not weight. On the rec of Maedze I bought a Graco MR65 since it will keep him rf'ing until 40 lbs and was pretty reasonable price wise.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

DS: Snugride, then Evenflo Triumph Advance RF, then FF, then Britax Regent which he'll be in until he goes to college I think







(j/k)

DD: Snugride, then Recaro Como RF. She's only 18mo so that's it for her so far







we'll turn it around when we need to, and she'll be in it a long time. It is a really high seat, so we may end up getting her a Regent like her brother later.


----------

